# Feeding Ruby Greens



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got one lovely male and four "girlfriends" for him. I feed NLS flakes and cichlid sinking pellets. I have some spirulina brine shrimp for my other tank. Would this be suitable on occasion for them or no?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep. :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. I should have added that it's frozen brine shrimp with spirulina. Not sure if that makes a difference. I'm always concerned about bloat, so I'm very conservative in feeding my Africans. (I got the frozen brine shrimp for my SA cichlid tank.)


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can give them some brine shrimps but not too often, mostly yu'll have to give him vegetable food as it's an algae scraper
xris


----------

